# Helium in den Reifen?



## NOS-Trial (19. November 2005)

Helium in den Reifen?  

Könnte man Helium anstatt Luft in den Reifen tun??  

würde das was bringen??   wenn ja wie viel??  

wer lust hat kann sich mal den Kopf darüber zerbrechen!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (19. November 2005)

ja, kann man.

nein, bringt nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (19. November 2005)

ich glaub das bring höhstens par miligramm....

Und ich weiss nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber ich verändere den Luftdruck ab und zu. Und ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch keine AHnung wie viel Bar ich drauf hab.... alles nach gefühl, wie bei den meisten hier sicherlich auch.

Um zum thema zurückzukommen, was machst du wenn du unterwegs den druck ändern willst? Gibts da auch schon solche Patronen für die Druck-Luftpumpen?!

p.s.: an dem thema merkt man wieder mal gewaltig das es winter wird


----------



## jockie (19. November 2005)

...Schwachsinn! Habe ich die Tage schonmal aus Scherz irgendwo im Forum geschrieben.
Ein Kubikmeter Helium hat einen Auftrieb von 1,1145 kg zur Folge. Ein Kubikmeter sind übrigens 1.000 Liter 
Das mit dem Volumen deines Schlauchs und dem Fülldruck kannst du dir gerne selbst ausrechnen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traggas
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Druck_(Physik)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torus#Volumen_und_Oberfl.C3.A4che


Methan erzeugt pro m³ übrigens 548 g Auftrieb. Aber bring auch nix, vor dem Fahren Bohneneintopf zu essen. Habe ich probiert, hatte großteils negative Auswirkungen. Einzig positiv: Die Zuschauer bleiben auf Distanz oder sind durch den grünen Nebel nicht mehr sichtbar.


----------



## Levelboss (19. November 2005)

Ist das Niveau im Forum irgendwie von der Außentemperatur abhängig?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (19. November 2005)

scheint so, leider


----------



## elhefe (19. November 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Um zum thema zurückzukommen, was machst du wenn du unterwegs den druck ändern willst? Gibts da auch schon solche Patronen für die Druck-Luftpumpen?!
> ...




Ginge problemlos, aber nach unten.   


(Das war mein Versuch, mich dem Niveau anzunähern. Natürlich von oben   )


----------



## ChrisKing (19. November 2005)

Helium??? Ihr spinnt doch total! Würd ich nich riskieren...


----------



## Scrat (19. November 2005)

Also,

mal ganz ernsthaft hab' ich vor ein paar Jahren das mal mit einem Kollegen für einen Rennradrahmen durchdiskutiert.

Resultat war, daß man verdammt viel Aufwand treiben muß, um das so abzudichten, daß das Helium gescheit reingeht.

Und damit hebt sich die Gewichtsersparnis auf...

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## ChrisKing (19. November 2005)

eben!


----------



## V!RUS (19. November 2005)

Hm... Vielleicht ist es ja der Placebo Effekt, wenn das Kind zu seinem Trainer sagt "Da komm ich ja nie hoch!" und dann sagt der Trainer... "Pass auf, ich hol mal die Heliumflasche, dann lassen wir die schwere Luft aus deinen Reifen und füllen die mit Helium." 

Dann denkt das Kind, dass es hochkommt und kommt am Ende auch hoch.

Ansonsten hätte das doch keinen Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBildRiese (20. November 2005)

Ca. 10 g/Rad.


----------



## jockie (20. November 2005)

DerBildRiese schrieb:
			
		

> Ca. 10 g/Rad.


Nope...wenischa! 

2,9 g bei 'nem 2.5er/20 Hinterreifen
2 g bei 'nem 1.95er/20 Vorderreifen

3 g bei 'nem 2.5/26er Reifen

Müssen wir's doch anders angehen:


----------



## funky^jAY (20. November 2005)

DerBildRiese schrieb:
			
		

> Ca. 10 g/Rad.



das hört sich für mich ganz nach gewichtsersparnis auf dem niveau von titanschrauben oder so an...also die gewichtsfetischisten im forum haben sicherlich alle schon nen ständer


----------



## V!RUS (20. November 2005)

Toll, dann fahr ich einmal durch Dreck, dann hab ich das Gewicht wieder drauf.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. November 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> das hört sich für mich ganz nach gewichtsersparnis auf dem niveau von titanschrauben oder so an...also die gewichtsfetischisten im forum haben sicherlich alle schon nen ständer



sind nicht 10g


----------



## funky^jAY (20. November 2005)

jo...lass zum lachen im keller treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (20. November 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> das hört sich für mich ganz nach gewichtsersparnis auf dem niveau von titanschrauben oder so an...also die gewichtsfetischisten im forum haben sicherlich alle schon nen ständer



ich schau mal nach...


----------



## jem23 (20. November 2005)

das midden schrauben spart aba auch mehr als 10g, und im absoluten high-end bereich merkt man anscheinend auch son pa gramm, wenn das den entscheidenden millimeter bringt das man ne bunnyhoplatte nich verreisst hat sichs doch gelohnt, ich denke solange man da nich mitspringt sollte man nich so schnell urteilen, ganz ohne hintergrund gibs solche schrauben bestimmt nich zu kaufen..  

edit: kleinvieh macht auch mist, irgendwann leppert sich das..


----------



## funky^jAY (20. November 2005)

*arg* leute nehmt doch nich immer allet so ernst   

man wird ja wohl mal irgendwas überspitzt sagen können ohne das gleich wieder  10 gegenantworten kommen das dem ja gar nicht so ist, ich unrecht habe und eigentlich doof bin   

achso...ich find maguras sidn besser als v-brakes


----------



## jockie (20. November 2005)

Kann mal bitte noch jemand sein Rad/seine Räder an allen irgendwie abdichtbaren Stellen mit Wasser füllen und das Volumen dann beim
Wiederablassen messen?!  

Die Gasbefüllung lassen wir dann Syntace machen, oder...doch 
besser Monty, dann können die das Modell 2007 so nennen:

Monty LZ 129 Hindenburg (nix verstähä)
- - -
Ich hatte übrigens mal so 'nen kranken Chemie-Lehrer, der einer
Rechenaufgabe über den Auftrieb von Methan die Überschrift
"Wo muss ich mich im Kino hinsetzen, wenn ich möglichst viele
Menschen an meinen Blähungen teilhaben lassen will. Oder: Steigt
oder fällt ein Furz im Kinosaal?" verpasste.


----------



## ecols (20. November 2005)

das dichteheitsproblem dürfte schon in den reifen auftreten.. immerhin ist helium das "zweitkleinste" Element unseres Planeten. Ergo tüdelt es superleicht überall durch..


----------



## neutron_2000 (20. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> sind nicht 10g



 hast Du genauso intensiv nachgerechnet wie in der Halle die Prozentzahlen der Pizzastücke?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. November 2005)

Also das mit dem Helium ist ne Klasse Sache.
Würde dir dann aber gleich noch raten es wie in dem Bericht zu machen.
Erst dann erreichst du glaube ich ein Optimum an Gewichtsersparnis ...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. November 2005)

neutron_2000 schrieb:
			
		

> hast Du genauso intensiv nachgerechnet wie in der Halle die Prozentzahlen der Pizzastücke?


Am Ende hats doch gestimmt du Honk


----------



## KermitB4 (20. November 2005)

Hallo Bonzai,

toller Beitrag, ich hab mich kaputt gelacht    Und musste vor lauter Lachen mal kurz die Bohrmaschine aus der Handlegen.

MFG 

vom Kermit, der sich eben noch die Fussnägel entfernt (aus kostengründen natürlich)


----------



## DerBildRiese (21. November 2005)

Also, ich habe da nicht lange herumgerechnet:
Innendurchmesser eines Reifens ca. 5 cm, Radius also 2.5 cm, zum Quadrat und mal Pi macht etwa 20 Quatratzentimeter, die mal 200 cm Umfang sind etwa 4 Liter Volumen. Pro Liter Volumen geht es etwa um 1 Gramm. Für zwei Reifen also 8 Gramm. Ich habe angenommen, daß das Volumen 2,5 mal im Reifen enthalten ist, um etwas Druck aufzubauen. Macht also 20 Gramm.

Ist etwas grob, ich weiß, aber wer rechnet besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (21. November 2005)

so hab ich auch gerechnet, als Überschlagsrechnung m.E. brauchbar.

Aber auch bedenken: 

1. Wasserstoff wiegt bei gleicher Menge nur 1/2 von Helium

2. Helium und erst recht Wasserstoff bleiben nicht im Reifen, sondern hauen durch jede noch so kleine Pore ruckzuck ab - die Moleküle (H2) rsp. Atome (He) sind viel kleiner als Luft-Moleküle (O2/N2 - Mischung). - Autoreifen werden teilweise mit Schwefelhexafluorid (SF6) gefüllt, weil das riesen Moleküle sind, die nicht durch den Gummi kommen und man nicht nachpumpen muss.

3. schon mal nachgeguckt, was ne Helium-Flasche kostet?! ne große Gasflasche kostet (ohne Flasche, nur der Inhalt!) ca. 170 


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. November 2005)

DerBildRiese schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe da nicht lange herumgerechnet:
> Innendurchmesser eines Reifens ca. 5 cm, Radius also 2.5 cm, zum Quadrat und mal Pi macht etwa 20 Quatratzentimeter, die mal 200 cm Umfang sind etwa 4 Liter Volumen. Pro Liter Volumen geht es etwa um 1 Gramm. Für zwei Reifen also 8 Gramm. Ich habe angenommen, daß das Volumen 2,5 mal im Reifen enthalten ist, um etwas Druck aufzubauen. Macht also 20 Gramm.
> 
> Ist etwas grob, ich weiß, aber wer rechnet besser?



2,5 faches volumen pro Reifen müsste 2,5bar ergeben oder nicht?
99% der trialer fahren aber nicht so viel Druck. Viele hier sogar unter 1 Bar. Außerdem Steht das Helium unter Druck (1 bar mehr oder weniger, je nach fahrer. Ich fahr 0,8 etwa). Das Bedeutet das 1g Auftrietrieb pro Liter Volumen nicht mehr gilt! Es ist noch weniger, denn wennm an etwas leichteres komprimiert wird es dadurch nicht noch leichter sondern schwerer wie alles andera auch.

Also liegt es pro Reifen etwa im 2g Bereich.


----------



## jockie (21. November 2005)

Ebenso ist das Schlauchvolumen bis zum Dehnungsbereich wesentlich kleiner als der des Reifeninnendurchmessers. Die Elastizität des Schlauchs erhöht dann noch den Druck.
Ich habe es grob mit dem Reifenaußendurchmessern gerechnet, weil ich mir dachte, dass im Schlauch bis zu dem Volumen sicher die oft gefahrenen 1,5-1,75 Bar im Schlauch herrschen sollten.
Als Volumina kamen bei mir allerdings 2,6x und 2,7x l heraus (2.5er 20"/2.5er 26"), mal 1,1145 g Auftrieb/l.




​


----------



## DerBildRiese (21. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> 2,5 faches volumen pro Reifen müsste 2,5bar ergeben oder nicht?



2,5 faches Volumen sollte eher 1,5 Bar ergeben, einmal braucht man das Volumen (ich rede hier immer vom Volumen bei normalem Druck, dem Luftdruck also) um den Reifen drucklos zu füllen (heißt natürlich nicht drucklos, sondern mit dem normalen Luftdruck von etwa 1 bar eben). Die gleiche Menge nochmal rein sollte 1 bar Überdruck erzeugen, früher hieß das auch atü, Atmosphärenüberdruck oder so ähnlich. Bei 1 bar Druck im Reifen komme ich also auf 8 Gramm pro Rad.



			
				Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem Steht das Helium unter Druck (1 bar mehr oder weniger, je nach fahrer. Ich fahr 0,8 etwa). Das Bedeutet das 1g Auftrietrieb pro Liter Volumen nicht mehr gilt! Es ist noch weniger, denn wennm an etwas leichteres komprimiert wird es dadurch nicht noch leichter sondern schwerer wie alles andera auch.



Das verstehe ich nicht.
Ich gehe davon aus, das man die Wahl hat zwischen Luft und einem wesentlich leichteren Gas. Von beidem muß man die gleichen Mengen (Menge ist zum Beispiel das Volumen des Gases bei Luftdruck) reinpumpen um auf einen bestimmten Reifendruck zu kommen. Also muß man auch die Massen dieser Mengen vergleichen.




			
				Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Also liegt es pro Reifen etwa im 2g Bereich.


Siehe oben, etwa 8 Gramm.

Ich halte da übrigens nichts von. Je leichter ein Gas, desto kleiner sind die Moleküle und je kleiner, desto leichter gehen sie durch das Gummi. Man müsste ständig nachfüllen.
Auch halte ich nichts vom Gewichtswahn, ich wiege 115kg. Das geht im Rauschen meiner Gewichtsschwankungen unter.


----------



## DerBildRiese (21. November 2005)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenso ist das Schlauchvolumen bis zum Dehnungsbereich wesentlich kleiner als der des Reifeninnendurchmessers. Die Elastizität des Schlauchs erhöht dann noch den Druck.


Das hat meines Erachtens keinen Einfluss auf die Berechnung.





			
				jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Als Volumina kamen bei mir allerdings 2,6x und 2,7x l heraus (2.5er 20"/2.5er 26")


Bei 20" 2,6 Liter und bei 26" 2,7 Liter bei jeweils gleich dicken Reifen ist nicht plausibel.


----------



## jockie (21. November 2005)

DerBildRiese schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat meines Erachtens keinen Einfluss auf die Berechnung.


Meines Erachtens schon, weil...ich habe Reifen außen gemessen...und wenn dieses Volumen im kleineren Schlauch ist, herrscht da mehr Druck drin. Ergo habe das Reifenaußenvolumen genommen statt das Innenvolumen wie du * 2,5 zu nehmen.
Egal...ist eh alles ungenau, man müsste's beim Ablassen dann mal wieder messen, wieviel Luft drinne war.



			
				DerBildRiese schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 20" 2,6 Liter und bei 26" 2,7 Liter bei jeweils gleich dicken Reifen ist nicht plausibel.


Nein, sehe auch gerade, weil...habe den schmaleren Vorderreifen am 26er gemessen, ich Murkser.   Erkältungsgelähmtes Hirn.

Einigen wir uns doch auf die Aussage "es werden sicher nicht mehr als 10g" gut gemacht werden 

...oder wir fragen Wiegald?!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (21. November 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> 
> mal ganz ernsthaft hab' ich vor ein paar Jahren das mal mit einem Kollegen für einen Rennradrahmen durchdiskutiert.
> 
> ...


aber es geht doch hier um Helium in den Reifen, nicht im Rahmen!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (21. November 2005)

Ich hab meinen Rahmen mit Blei vollgegossen. Ich bin jetzt cool!


----------



## 525Rainer (21. November 2005)

mal eine andere ähnliche frage: wenn man hinten mit stahlfelgen fahren würde und die 10. europalette als fetten elektromagneten ausführen würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. November 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bonzai,
> 
> toller Beitrag, ich hab mich kaputt gelacht    Und musste vor lauter Lachen mal kurz die Bohrmaschine aus der Handlegen.
> 
> ...



hehe, nicht nur du. Hab den Artikel von meinem Freund und Bikekollegen gekriegt.
Der Bericht stammt aus der Mountainbike-Revue
(-->Wegen Quelltextangabe, nicht das der Urheber des Textes rummeckert  )

Greetz

Alex


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. November 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> mal eine andere ähnliche frage: wenn man hinten mit stahlfelgen fahren würde und die 10. europalette als fetten elektromagneten ausführen würde?



   So machen das die pros, scheiss Betrügerbande


----------



## 525Rainer (22. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> So machen das die pros, scheiss Betrügerbande



wenn man die unterste palette zusätzlich als gleichgepolten gegenmagneten ausführen würde wie die vorderradfelge dann würde es einem automatisch in die luft bouncen. 
ich werde mir so einen mega-magneten bauen, mich freaky bounce boy nennen und dann bikeshows machen und berühmt werden.


----------



## hopmonkey (22. November 2005)




----------



## elhefe (22. November 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man die unterste palette zusätzlich als gleichgepolten gegenmagneten ausführen würde wie die vorderradfelge dann würde es einem automatisch in die luft bouncen.
> ich werde mir so einen mega-magneten bauen, mich freaky bounce boy nennen und dann bikeshows machen und berühmt werden.




Aber immer dran denken, das Problem mit dem Gleichgewicht ist deswegen noch nicht aus der Welt. Dann braucht man nur noch Trackstand üben.   

Ansonsten entwickle doch nen Teleporter, der Dich quasi auf´s Hindernis hochbeamt. (Ok, jetzt wird´s albern   )


----------



## jockie (22. November 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man die unterste palette zusätzlich als gleichgepolten gegenmagneten ausführen würde wie die vorderradfelge dann würde es einem automatisch in die luft bouncen.
> ich werde mir so einen mega-magneten bauen, mich freaky bounce boy nennen und dann bikeshows machen und berühmt werden.



...aber immer nur in der Nähe von Kraftwerken, damit du genügend Strom für die Magneten bekommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L.J. (23. November 2005)

kann nichtmal einer, der helium zuhause hat einfach den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen zwischen einem Rad mit Helium und einem mit Luft messen, statt sich den kopf zu zerbrechen?


----------



## -saiko- (28. April 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Methan erzeugt pro m³ übrigens 548 g Auftrieb. Aber bring auch nix, vor dem Fahren Bohneneintopf zu essen. Habe ich probiert, hatte großteils negative Auswirkungen. Einzig positiv: Die Zuschauer bleiben auf Distanz oder sind durch den grünen Nebel nicht mehr sichtbar.




omg ...wie konnte ich das damals überlesen


----------



## Broeserl (19. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab von einem meiner Händler gehört,
dass Helium in den Reifen mehr Airtime geben soll!

Ich hab 4Bar drin und ich merk eigentlich keinen Unterschied!!


----------



## Das_Playmobil (20. Februar 2011)

Bei dem Druck dürfte der Gewichtsunterschied gegenüber normaler Luft (bei 2 bar) bei ca. 6 Gramm liegen. (pro 26" Laufrad)


----------



## duro e (20. Februar 2011)

dann hat einer deiner händler sehr viel ahnung oder hat vergessen das du dir zu dem helium in den reifen noch 200 heliumbalons ans rad binden musst.


----------



## siede. (21. Februar 2011)

Broeserl schrieb:


> Also ich hab von einem meiner Händler gehört,
> dass Helium in den Reifen mehr Airtime geben soll!
> 
> Ich hab 4Bar drin und ich merk eigentlich keinen Unterschied!!



Das eigentliche Problem ist ja, das Helium leichter als Luft ist (ist ja nichts neues), und das das Rad mitten in der Luft um 180° (eine Rolle) kippen könnte und du dadurch mit dem Rücken zum Boden aufkommst.
Die meisten Fahrer sind sich des Risikos bewusst und verzichten daher auf solche Spielereien wie Helium in den Reifen / Springfedern anstatt Speichen und mit dunkler Materie gefüllte Rahmen.













[/IronieOff]


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Juli 2021)

Opti80 schrieb:


> Na du hast auch einen Gerraucht  man dreht sich nicht es geht darum das das Rad ein wenig Leichter wird


Ich glaube das mit dem Rauchen gilt eher für dich. Du belebst einen 10 Jahre alten Thread und antwortest auf einen Beitrag, der sogar schriftlich mit Ironie markiert ist.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juli 2021)

Du bekommst die goldene Grabräuberschaufel am Band...


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Juli 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Du bekommst die goldene Grabräuberschaufel am Band...


Auch die Lehrer haben Ferien 😀


----------

